# ir à de fulano



## jazyk

Achei que isto pudesse interessar principalmente aos brasileiros. Chamou-me a atenção a semelhança com a expressão coloquial espanhola (creio que mais rioplatense): ir a lo de fulano.

No Brasil, para quem não sabe, diz-se coloquialmente _ir na Maria, ir no Pedro, _etc.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Também no Rio de la Plata se diz "Ir de fulano/mi tía/Juan"


----------



## ana lacerda

Por aqui diz-se a frase completa: ir a casa de fulano; mas em certas regiões (no norte e no sul), oiço dizer: ir à de fulano.


----------



## Vin Raven

ana lacerda said:


> Por aqui diz-se a frase completa: ir a casa de fulano; mas em certas regiões (no norte e no sul), oiço dizer: ir à de fulano.



Eu por mim diria: _vamos ir ao fulano_.


----------



## jazyk

_Vamos ir_ não é uma boa combinação em português.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> _Vamos ir_ não é uma boa combinação em português.



Eu não me importo que tipo de combinação tu vestes, mas nós vamos ir lá, vamos lá ir, e  vamos ir a muitos outros sítios.


----------



## magdala

Vin Raven said:


> Eu não me importo que tipo de combinação tu vestes, mas nós vamos ir lá, vamos lá ir, e vamos ir a muitos outros sítios.


 
Olá a todos!
Vin, o jazyk quis explicar e bem, que não é correcta essa expressão. Não se pode conjugar o verbo ir seguido de si próprio. Confirma aqui.


----------



## Vin Raven

magdala said:


> Olá a todos!
> Vin, o jazyk quis explicar e bem, que não é correcta essa expressão. Não se pode conjugar o verbo ir seguido de si próprio. Confirma aqui.



Tá bem, eu _vou ao fulano_ e tu podes me explicar melhor.


Eu sei que não é correto, eu só estava esclarecendo que _vamos ir_ é uma expressão usada.
(Se calhar eu devia ter dito isso mais claramente.)


----------



## Vanda

Não tenho certeza, Ronan que me ajude, mas me parece que o pessoal do Rio Grande do Sul diz assim: vou ir à casa de.....


----------



## Outsider

Vin Raven said:


> Eu sei que não é correto, eu só estava esclarecendo que _vamos ir_ é uma expressão usada.
> (Se calhar eu devia ter dito isso mais claramente.)


Em português, o pleonasmo "vamos ir" é universalmente considerado incorrecto, mesmo pelos que o usam coloquialmente (quantas vezes me lembro de ouvir "Se vais, não precisas de ir"...), ao contrário de _we're going to go_ em inglês.

Voltando ao tópico, eu por acaso não conhecia esta expressão "vou à de Fulano". Quando muito, "vou ao Fulano". Faz-me lembrar o _chez_ do francês.


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Voltando ao tópico, eu por acaso não conhecia esta expressão "vou à de Fulano". Quando muito, "vou ao Fulano". Faz-me lembrar o _chez_ do francês.



No dialecto inglês-hawai'iano usa-se _*kine*_, acho que é similar ao japonês.


----------



## jazyk

Não me lembra nenhuma palavra do japonês. A que palavra especificamente se refere?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Não me lembra nenhuma palavra do japonês. A que palavra especificamente se refere?



A que quer dizer "qualquer coisa". 
Eu tive preguiça aguda e nunca aprendi japonês.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

"Vamos ir" é aceito tanto em Inglês como em espanhol. Mas, em Português é considerado errado. O verbo auxiliar "ir" não deve preceder o verbo principal quando ele é o próprio verbo "ir", pois a idéia de ir já está dada. Seria um pleonasmo grosseiro.

Sobre o tópico em questão, eu tampouco conhecia esta expressão. O mais perto que chego é "ir na de fulano", o que significa "ir na onda do fulano", ou seja, acompanhar a idéia do fulano.
Fazendo um certo esforço, a expressão original também me lembra "_chez_ fulano".


----------



## jazyk

> "Vamos ir" é aceito tanto em Inglês como em espanhol. Mas, em Português é considerado errado. O verbo auxiliar "ir" não deve preceder o verbo principal quando ele é o próprio verbo "ir", pois a idéia de ir já está dada. Seria um pleonasmo grosseiro.


Normativamente não há nenhum erro na sua interpretação, mas acho uma bobagem tudo isso. O primeiro ir é auxiliar do futuro, que muitas vezes implica intenção, e o segundo sim é o verbo que imprime movimento à frase. Entretanto, não vale o que eu acho, vale o que a gramática e a maioria dos falantes acham, por isso paro aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Normativamente não há nenhum erro na sua interpretação, mas acho uma bobagem tudo isso. O primeiro ir é auxiliar do futuro, que muitas vezes implica intenção, e o segundo sim é o verbo que imprime movimento à frase. Entretanto, não vale o que eu acho, vale o que a gramática e a maioria dos falantes acham, por isso paro aqui.



Mas, amigo Jazyk, não foi você mesmo quem escreveu: Vamos ir não é uma boa combinação em português.


----------



## jazyk

Exato, fui eu que escrevi, mas não concordo, apesar de ser o oficial.


----------



## Encolpius

I know it is correct to say Vou a casa da Maria, 
but do you also use (im Portugal) Vou à da Maria? 
Thank you.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá.

Já falamos sobre este assunto. Veja no link abaixo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=327536&highlight=%E0+de


----------



## Alentugano

Encolpius said:


> I know it is correct to say Vou a casa da Maria,
> but do you also use (*e*m Portugal) Vou à da Maria?
> Thank you.


 
Só pra confirmar que, de facto, essa é uma expressão que nos sai de forma quase automática, pelo menos aqui no sul de Portugal. 
A palavra casa fica subentendida: _*Vou à* (casa) *do João*_.

Cumprimentos


----------

